# 200 yard + rifle range?



## doegirl

Ladies and Gents: I'm looking for a place to practice @ 100yds and beyond. The gun club I belong to only has a 100yd range. I would like to keep the drive time to 'bout 2hrs, but if it's more, that's alright. I live in Ottawa County, thanks in advance  !%


----------



## Smallmouth Crazy

I heard there was a really nice range in the Zanesville area..cant recall the name of it though..a guy at work told me about it and its website but he has since transfered...heard it was really nice that people from other states come to use it..maybe somebody from the Zanesville area knows more about it.


----------



## OhioMadMan

Well If you live in ottawa co. you`re close to the best range in N.W. Ohio.
It`s called the Sandusky County Sportsmen Club. It`s a couple of miles east of Gibsonburg. They have several range`s there. A 75 yard enclosed range, a 100 and 250 yard range and a cowboy town range. They are also in the process of building a 500 yard range.

I also live in Ottawa co. I am just outside of Elmore. What part of the county do you live? You have to be a member ,but you can go there as a guest with a member. If you are interested I will be glad to take you out there to shoot and you can check the place out. If you want to join I would sponsor you. I`ll try and find a link to the web site and add it to this post.

Here is the linky http://www.scsclub.org/


----------



## doegirl

Madman: Check your PM's...


----------



## Lundy

doegirl,

I know (I see you on some of the other sites I visit daily  )that you are looking for the range to play with your TC at 200 yds and do some load development. A 250 yd range really won't address your needs I don't think.

I live in central Ohio and have not been able to find a suitable 200 yd range near me. I end up driving down to my hunting grounds in Athens and setting up my own range for working on my Savage's.

There is a sportsman club in Belfountain (sp?) near Indian Lake that has a 200 yd range, I just can't find any information of joining.

If you find something suitable up your way let me know. I drive up there on business every couple of weeks.

Thanks


----------



## doegirl

Lundy said:


> doegirl,
> 
> I know (I see you on some of the other sites I visit daily  )that you are looking for the range to play with your TC at 200 yds and do some load development. A 250 yd range really won't address your needs I don't think.
> 
> I live in central Ohio and have not been able to find a suitable 200 yd range near me. I end up driving down to my hunting grounds in Athens and setting up my own range for working on my Savage's.
> 
> There is a sportsman club in Belfountain (sp?) near Indian Lake that has a 200 yd range, I just can't find any information of joining.
> 
> If you find something suitable up your way let me know. I drive up there on business every couple of weeks.
> 
> Thanks


Lundy: Will do.


----------



## Orlando

Hey Lundy, doegirl
There is "Logan County Fish and Game Club" Which is just North of Bellefontaine maybe a mile on the right hand side on St Rt 68 . It has a 200 yard range. Only place around that area trust me I have looked. It's $25.00 or $30.00 an year, there is no range master (which can be a bad thing) I usually go in the mid to late afternoon and its not to busy, weekends can be a zoo. . I like to shoot when its not so busy since there is no rangemaster. There are 5 or 6 concrete bench/tables under a cover. I bought my membership at a gunshop downtown Bellefontaine on Main ST. on the left hand side just a block or two from the Court House.


----------



## Lundy

Thanks Orlando!

I have been to that club for some archery 3D shoots years ago.

I looked at the range many times, drove right in, no gate or anything , but there wasn't anyone around and no signs giving contact information about joining. The range would be perfect for what I and I think Doe girl also want to do. It's only a little over an hr from me and less than 2 hrs from Toledo.

I have never, in the 4 or 5 times I looked at it, ever seen a single soul on the range, but it's normally weekdays on the way back from Indian.

I will join the club now that I know where to go to get it done.

I have ice fished the two ponds on the property also, caught tons of bass on spoons, never kept any but was fun catching them

Thanks again


----------



## Orlando

There is a house trailer as you pull in on the right. Normally someone lives there and you can purchase a membership from them but it has been vacant. Another thing,if you do go on weekends the range is sometimes closed becase of archery ,clay shoots etc. Ask for a list of events when you get your membership and check it before you go, it may save you a wasted trip. I only live 15 minutes south of there and shoot there often. See ya


----------



## Orlando

One more thing, the range you probably see driving by that you never see anyone on is a private range for a club. It's for some pistol club and gated off. When you drive in follow the driveway to the left of the block building and the rifle range is the first one. There are three dirt backstops, 50 yd , 100yds, 200 yds. Bring some sort of target holder as there is nothing there but the backstops.


----------



## doegirl

Excellent information, Orlando, thank you... That's like a 2hour trip for me, not bad. The fact that you can buy a membership/range permit over the counter is very convenient, too. One thing, it would happen to have the name and or number of the gun store that sells the permits, would you?


----------



## ChachiSnips

There's a state-run range in Coshocton around the corner from my hunting property that has ranges from 25-200 yards for gun, a bow range, and a walking bow course. it's like $3-$5 per day or ~$25 a year for the permit. the walking course is open w/o a permit. might be far for you, but maybe someone else would be interested. more specifically it's at State Rt. 541 and County Rd. 4.


----------



## Lundy

Yes, it's the rifle range that I never see anyone at when I drive in, but I'm normally there midweek and during the winter and very early spring when I fish Indian.

Thanks again I will be joining this sportsman club, I need a convenient 200 yd range to work on muzzleloader loads.

doe girl,

I'll go up and get the information including the name and number of the gunshop, but it will be a couple of weeks before I can get up there, I have salmon in NY that need catching. Maybe someone will provide this information for you prior to that.


----------



## Orlando

Guns and Gear ,213 S Main St, 937-593-4868


----------



## doegirl

Orlando said:


> Guns and Gear ,213 S Main St, 937-593-4868


Thank You!!


----------



## zakzonez

Hello Doegirl;
There is a Sportsman's Club in Sandusky County that would be just what your looking for. Sandusky County Sportsman's Club on State Route 600 
just a few miles East of Gibsonburg, OH. 

There is a website address but I cannot post it in this message.

You will need a sponsor to join. If you are interested get back with me and we can make arrangement to got to the club. You can check everything out before you join. I will be happy to sponsor you. My contact number is 
4193465095. You may contact me for the website address. I hope this is what you are looking for.

Enjoy the Outdoors
Ron


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

Hmmm. On a post from 9 years ago eh?


----------



## zakzonez

The SCSC in Gibsonburg, OH would be a heck of a lot closer than Bellfountaine.


----------



## zakzonez

Hello Doegirl;
The website address is www.scsclub.org
Check it out and let me know if this club intrests you.


----------



## Hook N Book

You do realize this post is close to 9 years old, right? You might be a little late to the party.


----------



## jonnythfisherteen2

zakzonez said:


> Hello Doegirl;
> The website address is www.scsclub.org
> Check it out and let me know if this club intrests you.


Again, this post is 9 years old and theres a 99.5% chance youre wasting your time pitching a business that you seem to be affiliated with to someone who doesnt seem to even post any more. What they wanted 9 years ago may change from now.


----------



## zakzonez

Nope...didn't know that. Hope she found somewhere to go shoot. First time visiting this site. Guess you gotta read more before you try to help someone.


----------



## zakzonez

Nope...didn't know that. Guess you got read a little before you try to help someone. First visit to this site.


----------



## Lundy

jonnythfisherteen2 said:


> Again, this post is 9 years old and theres a 99.5% chance youre wasting your time pitching a business that you seem to be affiliated with to someone who doesnt seem to even post any more. What they wanted 9 years ago may change from now.


Almost as bad as someone wasting their time telling someone else that they may be wasting their time on a 9 year old thread.


----------



## zakzonez

Nope...not pitching a business and I got all kinds of time. None of it is ever wasted.


----------

